# glow-in-the-dark beads for night fishing



## FishermanJoe5700 (Jun 12, 2003)

has anone used glow-in-the-dark beads for night fishing. to help attract fish? going to get some at try for myself. ill tell u waht i think of them


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Something I've wanted to try is glow in the dark fabric paint. It's inexpensive and available in various colors at wallyworld. I think it might be interesting to dress up some lures.

CFT


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I haven't used any glow in the dark lures for years, but I used to have a bucktail with glow head that was an absolute killer during striper season. I think on dark, moonless nights when the water's dirty glowing lures really can make a difference.


----------

